# Last day



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well the last day was almost a wash. then at 3:00, 5 does made a bad right turn and headed my way. I took the biggest(#116) at 10 yds with a well placed shot to the head.They can't stand too much of that. Left the rest seed for next year. Pics to come later.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Chris,the does eat better anyway,never figured out how to cook those antlers to get them tender! lol!


----------

